# Wartime Film of Short Stirling Production



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

For those aviation enthusiasts amongst you.

Fascinating nostalgic wartime public information film of production and construction of a Short Stirling bomber, sadly of which no examples were preserved.

Brings home the size of the beast, and the complexity of the structure.

I like the scene of the fuselage being towed along narrow country lanes at around 10:33.

CLICK FOR VIDEO

:wink: 
Roger


----------

